# MANICOS C.C _VS_ MAJESICS C.C



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT THIS ONE CAME CRASHING DOWN TODAY AT GRIFFITH PARK IN LOS ANGELES,,,,*

*MANIACOS C.C RED MONTE CARLO NOSED UP AGAISNT MAJESTICS BLUE CUTLASS,,, IT WAS A GOOD HOP,, BUT YOU HAVE TO SEE VOL # 24 TO SEE WHO WON THIS BATTLE*























































*(( VOL# 24 WILL BE RELEASED OCT 5, 2006 ))*


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't mean to disrespect but are you shure it's coming out on october 5th?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

D A M N !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats pretty fukin good right there!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Aug 20 2006, 11:42 PM~6008521
> *Don't mean to disrespect but are you shure it's coming out on october 5th?
> *


*YES GUARANTEE TO BE ON OCT 5, 2006,,, I WILL HAVE THEM SENT IN 2 WEEKS BEFORE OCT 5, TO HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO GET THEM BACK AN HAVE THEM FRESH FOR THE SUPER SHOW*


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

nice 3 wheel


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## dippin84cutty (Feb 19, 2006)

ya i'd like to check that vid out


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thats one of the cleanest frame wraps i have seen on a cali hopper


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Big props to the big M putting it down.I knew you could handle it Paul.The madafukin DREAM TEAM did it again.


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Jezus


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

that mc gave a new meaning to getting sideways


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

should we pre order??


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

uffin: looks like it was a good hop............


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

uffin: looks like it was a good hop............


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 21 2006, 04:02 AM~6009054
> *Thats one of the cleanest frame wraps i have seen on a cali hopper
> *


i guess u havnt seen very many frames then!


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

MY GUESS IS THE MANIACOS TOOK THAT ONE BUT I WASNT THERE, I CAN SEE THEIR UNDERCARRIAGE WAS ALOT CLEANER THOU! WOULDNT EXPECT ANYTHING LESS FROM THE BIG BAD MANIACOS,PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 21 2006, 11:06 AM~6010463
> *i guess u havnt seen very many frames then!
> *


I said cali hopper most of there frames look like shit the ones i have seen that is they sure as fuck r not molded like that frame


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 21 2006, 12:49 PM~6010635
> *I said cali hopper most of there frames look like shit the ones i have seen that is they sure as fuck r not molded like that frame
> *


YOUR RIGHT!AND ON A HOPPER!IMAGINE THEIR SHOW CARS! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

thats right manicos put it down once again i served them i broke my shit and ill be right back 2 brakem off again maniacos is back on the seen catching all fades this summer :biggrin: fuck all these haters


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 20 2006, 11:33 PM~6008479
> *THAT'S RIGHT THIS ONE CAME CRASHING DOWN TODAY AT GRIFFITH PARK IN LOS ANGELES,,,,
> 
> MANIACOS C.C RED MONTE CARLO NOSED UP AGAISNT MAJESTICS BLUE CUTLASS,,, IT WAS A GOOD HOP,, BUT YOU HAVE TO SEE VOL # 24 TO SEE WHO WON THIS BATTLE
> ...



bahhahaha that thing was hecho in mexico


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

built by a mexican wheres ur shit at sicks3


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 21 2006, 01:48 PM~6010920
> *built by a mexican wheres ur shit at sicks3
> *


YUP, PULL UP OR SHUT UP.THEIRS ALWAYS A HATER OUT THEIR!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 21 2006, 01:24 PM~6011164
> *YUP, PULL UP OR SHUT UP.THEIRS ALWAYS A HATER OUT THEIR!
> *


DONT TRIP HE PROBABLY AINT GOT A CAR


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

yea...i ride a 10 speed....dont get all butt hurt foolios....i know what its like to break shit...just not quite like that...nice work


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 21 2006, 01:26 PM~6011173
> *DONT TRIP HE PROBABLY AINT GOT A CAR
> *


x2


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

MOTE CARLO WILL BE OUT WITH A NEW SUSPENSION THIS SUNDAY !!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 21 2006, 02:13 PM~6011461
> *MOTE CARLO WILL BE OUT WITH A NEW SUSPENSION THIS SUNDAY !!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 21 2006, 02:13 PM~6011461
> *MOTE CARLO WILL BE OUT WITH A NEW SUSPENSION THIS SUNDAY !!!!!!!!
> *


see thats how the west coast does shit the mid west wouldnt know anything about that !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 21 2006, 10:52 AM~6010658
> *YOUR RIGHT!AND ON A HOPPER!IMAGINE THEIR SHOW CARS! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :uh: your right all we can do is imagine I never seen a maniaco car in a long time.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 21 2006, 03:13 PM~6011461
> *MOTE CARLO WILL BE OUT WITH A NEW SUSPENSION THIS SUNDAY !!!!!!!!
> *


Its just getting redone or is it going to be all gold to??


----------



## Long Beach Edition (Oct 25, 2003)

if im right, by the looks of the frame and undercarriage, thats roosters old mc, if im right it also had a mural underneath the rear archs of the frame where it was molded


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Long Beach Edition_@Aug 21 2006, 06:18 PM~6013319
> *if im right, by the looks of the frame and undercarriage, thats roosters old mc, if im right it also had a mural underneath the rear archs of the frame where it was molded
> *


are you serious


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 21 2006, 11:46 AM~6010620
> *MY GUESS IS THE MANIACOS TOOK THAT ONE BUT I WASNT THERE, I CAN SEE THEIR UNDERCARRIAGE WAS ALOT CLEANER THOU! WOULDNT EXPECT ANYTHING LESS FROM THE BIG BAD MANIACOS,PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

ANYONE GOT ANY MORE PICS FROM THE PARK?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

thats right ill be back this sunday beware maniacos is back 2 serve the anybody that pulls up


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 22 2006, 12:51 AM~6015617
> *thats right ill be back this sunday beware  maniacos is back 2 serve the  anybody that pulls up
> *


X2


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

anybody that hates on maniacos must have got served b4 and ur still hurt to all the haters fuck you eat a dick :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

IS THIS THE CAR THAT YOU GUYS HOPPED AGAINST ON SUNDAY


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 21 2006, 12:33 AM~6008479
> *THAT'S RIGHT THIS ONE CAME CRASHING DOWN TODAY AT GRIFFITH PARK IN LOS ANGELES,,,,
> 
> MANIACOS C.C RED MONTE CARLO NOSED UP AGAISNT MAJESTICS BLUE CUTLASS,,, IT WAS A GOOD HOP,, BUT YOU HAVE TO SEE VOL # 24 TO SEE WHO WON THIS BATTLE
> ...


 you know you ain't got to see your next dvd i was there and the blue car won served the red one you could see by the damage done to the red car that them maniacos do ply with a lot of weight?


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

it's good to see them maniaco's out there again it's been a while since they put out a car i guess there going to step up to the MAJESTICS dream team hoppers now but who's to say for how long this will last, the last maniaco was spike, TO BE DOING IT SOME ONE ELSE HAD TO STEP UP. I THINK THERE'S 4 MEMBERS AND WITH TRUUCHAS HORSE THAT WOULD MAKE IT FIVE, DOING GOOD.


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

1st off the monte hit bumper the bottom of the tire was over the hood of that cutlass os 4 the blue car winning u got it wrong and as far as 4 or 5 maniacos u got that twisted 2 homie. but by the way what do u drive do u have any toys cause thats what these cars r 2 us we aint trippin about breaking these cars that aint shit homie


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Modern Auto Sports (Aug 1, 2006)

thats right motherfucker its just a toy most of u motherfuckers will die if ur hopper brakes and take about 4 months 2 come back out ill be back this sunday in the red mc maniacos dont die we multiplie motherfuckers 4rm big joker
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 21 2006, 02:13 PM~6011461
> *MOTE CARLO WILL BE OUT WITH A NEW SUSPENSION THIS SUNDAY !!!!!!!!
> *


much props hommie...


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 22 2006, 04:43 PM~6019382
> *1st off the monte hit bumper the bottom of the tire was over the hood of that cutlass os 4 the  blue car winning u got it wrong and as far as 4 or 5 maniacos u got that twisted 2 homie. but by the way what do u drive do u have any toys cause thats what these cars r 2 us we aint trippin about breaking these cars that aint shit homie
> *


man homie you problably one of them 909 new booty members cause i been around before you were so called breaking your toys and by 4 or 5 member and a horse i ain't lying is the truth only one that could of done something had to be new as for as all the other members most of them had there dues done and for breaking toys i had my share i just stay out of the dvd's and pics but that don't mean my cars don't, next time you maybe nosing up to me and not know it.


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

1st off aint no new booty here foo and u say u got rides bring um out and no dout will nose them up and since u say uve been around u should no better than 2 pull up anyways why u hiding u even from a club do u even have a car


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 enough talking, when is it going down.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 22 2006, 10:31 PM~6022357
> *:biggrin:
> *


PULL UP JOJO


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 22 2006, 10:33 PM~6022377
> *PULL UP JOJO
> *


YOU PULL UP YOUR PANTS FAT BOY


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Aug 22 2006, 07:21 PM~6021051
> *man homie you problably one of them 909 new booty members cause i been around before you were so called breaking your toys and by 4 or 5 member and a horse i ain't lying is the truth only one that could of done something had to be new as for as all the other members most of them had there dues done and for breaking toys i had my share i just stay out of the dvd's and pics but that don't mean my cars don't, next time you maybe nosing up to me and not know it.
> *


man your shit aint on dvd cause u build chippers thats why u keep ur name and club anonymous or probaly dont even got a car and your name aint shit in the lowrider community i won that fucking hop it aint my fault motherfuckers dont know how 2 lose everybody knows big bad maniacos took that hop man pull up state ur name and club or shut the fuck up and get the fuck of my fucking nuts and stop brown nosen on that chippen as cuttlas check ur nose u probaly got shit on it 4m brown nosen 2 hard . this is still maniacos the name with the fame . 2 all u motherfuckers hating fuck u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Vatos locos for ever ese!!!!!!!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldcarsnew_@Aug 22 2006, 07:21 PM~6021051
> *man homie you problably one of them 909 new booty members cause i been around before you were so called breaking your toys and by 4 or 5 member and a horse i ain't lying is the truth only one that could of done something had to be new as for as all the other members most of them had there dues done and for breaking toys i had my share i just stay out of the dvd's and pics but that don't mean my cars don't, next time you maybe nosing up to me and not know it.
> *


*BET YOU MY HORSE IS WORTH THEN YOUR LOWRIDER* :0


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

nene u talking about u have faith on ur boy man i hope u lost it after this sunday cause i served him on sunday u better ask around the bottom of my tires was way over the hood of that cutty but since u wanna be a cheerleader i got something 4 u 2


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

man that fool dont even got a car that fool is a internet lowrider


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 22 2006, 11:21 PM~6022707
> *man that fool dont even got a car that fool is a internet lowrider
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 21 2006, 12:46 PM~6010620
> *MY GUESS IS THE MANIACOS TOOK THAT ONE BUT I WASNT THERE, I CAN SEE THEIR UNDERCARRIAGE WAS ALOT CLEANER THOU! WOULDNT EXPECT ANYTHING LESS FROM THE BIG BAD MANIACOS,PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS YOUR BLUE CAR.......SSWWWOO....GLAD TO SEE IT WASN'T

SUP PINK, DAWG.... :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

What the fuck are you guys talking about?its only 1 maniaco that I know of. and that's you stunna.you madafukers get one win and get fukin big headed you got to realize that your hopping agaist the dream team not no one show madafuka and you ****** getiing all loud and shit you ****** need to calm down and figure out what you guys are going to do when them fool come back and serve that ass.and no I'm not hatting I'm just keeping it real my *****.1 car don't make a car club and that don't mean hordes neither.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Modern Auto Sports_@Aug 22 2006, 03:36 PM~6019839
> *thats right motherfucker its just a toy most of u motherfuckers will die if ur hopper brakes and take about 4 months 2 come back out ill be back this sunday in the red mc maniacos dont die we multiplie motherfuckers    4rm big joker
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: kick back with guns homie you might shoot your self with all thoes bullets flying all over the net.lol this is your first post and your getting all violent and shit.And what it realy seems correct is that that MC.came out once when that big guy SPIKE did like 3 years ago and got serve.it took 3 years to bring it back since not two or three months lol more like 3years.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

:0 
i like it when rooster use to hop for the maniacos, where is he at???


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 02:41 AM~6023188
> *What the fuck are you guys talking about?its only 1 maniaco that I know of. and that's you stunna.you madafukers get one win and get fukin big headed you got to realize that your hopping agaist the dream team not no one show madafuka and you ****** getiing all loud and shit you ****** need to calm down and figure out what you guys are going to do when them fool come back and serve that ass.and no I'm not hatting I'm just keeping it real my *****.1 car don't make a car club and that don't mean hordes neither.
> *




1 maniaco that u know of have u been to any dub shows lrm san diego show any show lately u got to be kidding me keep ure stupid comments 2 ure self as a matter of fact we just took best suv on hot import nights this weekend foo u trippin


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 22 2006, 10:12 PM~6022662
> *man your shit aint on dvd cause u build chippers thats why u keep ur name and club anonymous or probaly dont even got a car and your name aint shit in the lowrider community  i won that fucking hop it aint my fault motherfuckers dont know how 2 lose  everybody knows big bad maniacos took that hop man pull up state ur name and club or shut the fuck up and get the fuck of my fucking nuts and stop brown nosen on that chippen as cuttlas check ur nose u probaly got shit on it 4m brown nosen 2 hard .  this is still maniacos the name with the fame . 2 all u motherfuckers hating fuck u  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


yah we get a lot of these kind of internet lowriders here but all i can say is rebuild and nose them up again and then go from there.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Aug 22 2006, 10:16 PM~6022682
> *BET YOU MY HORSE  IS WORTH THEN  YOUR LOWRIDER    :0
> *


man truucha was up with them fools talking about ANDALUZ FOOL or was it CUACO. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HEY BITCH BY THE WAY AIN'T YOU THE OFFICAL DREAM TEAM VIDEO CREW AND SPONSER???????? HAHAHAHA BIG REAL M.


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 23 2006, 09:54 AM~6024895
> *1 maniaco that u know of have u been to any dub shows lrm san diego show any show lately u got to be kidding me keep ure stupid comments 2 ure self as a matter of fact we just took best suv on hot import nights this weekend foo u trippin
> *


 :cheesy: look my ***** all I seen is one fukin BMW on rims and a blue EXCALATE and don't get me wrong my ***** its one bad madafuka.But come on I thought it was a lowrider club now you telling me its put some rims on a car and join the club.lets keep real my ***** you guys need to just bring what you got and kick back with the guns.BY the way I got 760il on 26 in ashantis 3piece so can I join or what.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whos hoppin what this weekend and wheres it gonna take place, i have a relative thats down from ITALY and wants to see soem BACK BUMPER crackin for the first time.

post up some info.


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

damn u put 26s on a 760 damn homie never seen it but ok and hell nah u cant join no haters allowed in this club dog hater proof but well see u out soon g dont trip enough he said she said guess its about that time maniacos puts it down and leaves u fuckers talking about us for another couple of years


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

uhh where's rooster? and all his clean ass muthafucking rides? or will? and his clean ass shit you mofos do put it down when you do.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

When is the BIG M coming bringing down some cars to Hawaii, the Hawaii Chapter has come back to the scene.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Aug 23 2006, 01:14 PM~6025741
> *When is the BIG M coming bringing down some cars to Hawaii, the Hawaii Chapter has  come back to the scene.
> *


ITS NOT EASY TO DRIVE FROM LA TO HAWAAII :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 01:15 PM~6025746
> *ITS NOT EASY TO DRIVE FROM LA TO HAWAAII :cheesy:
> *


it can be done !!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 23 2006, 01:16 PM~6025757
> *it can be done !!!!!!!!
> *


YEAH ON SHIP OR BOOGIE BOARD


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 02:05 AM~6023222
> *:biggrin: kick back with guns homie you might shoot your self with all thoes bullets flying all over the net.lol this is your first post and your getting all violent and shit.And what it realy seems correct is that that MC.came out once when that big guy SPIKE did like 3 years ago and got serve.it took 3 years to bring it back since not two or three months lol more like 3years.
> *


 man that car didnt come out 3 years ago all the shit u talking check ur nose u got shit on ur nose 4rm brown nosen on the so called dream team yeah its called the dream team cause now they dream about servin me


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 23 2006, 01:18 PM~6025774
> *YEAH ON SHIP OR BOOGIE BOARD
> *


just take the back roads lmao


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 12:26 PM~6025460
> *:cheesy: look my ***** all I seen is one fukin BMW on rims and a blue EXCALATE and don't get me wrong my ***** its one bad madafuka.But come on I thought it was a lowrider club now you telling me its put some rims on a car and join the club.lets keep real my ***** you guys need to just bring what you got and kick back with the guns.BY the way I got 760il on 26 in ashantis 3piece so can I join or what.
> *


u mean a 760il model car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

ITS LIKE THE ONES THEY SELL AT THE GAS STATIONS FOR $10.00


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 23 2006, 01:37 PM~6025913
> *ITS LIKE THE ONES THEY SELL AT THE GAS STATIONS FOR $10.00
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE ELYSYAN PARK PICNIC THIS WEEKEND TO HOPP?


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 01:41 AM~6023188
> *What the fuck are you guys talking about?its only 1 maniaco that I know of. and that's you stunna.you madafukers get one win and get fukin big headed you got to realize that your hopping agaist the dream team not no one show madafuka and you ****** getiing all loud and shit you ****** need to calm down and figure out what you guys are going to do when them fool come back and serve that ass.and no I'm not hatting I'm just keeping it real my *****.1 car don't make a car club and that don't mean hordes neither.
> *


damn homie do u cheer with the laker girls how much do u get paid oh probaly enough 2 buy ur model cars 4m the gas station and u halucinate and think there real let me guess u drive them around ur living room :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 23 2006, 01:43 PM~6025987
> *damn homie do u cheer with the laker girls how much do u get paid oh probaly enough 2  buy ur model cars 4m the gas station and u halucinate and think there real let me guess u drive them around ur living room :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GUES THIS GUY HASENT BEEN AROUND IN A LONG TIME ON THE STREETS BECAUSE I HAVE SEEN AT LEAST 10 MANIACOS AT CAR SHOWS AT ONCE AT ATLEAST FIVE OR SIX CARS :biggrin:


----------



## wantsome (May 14, 2006)

So who won at the casuals car show this last weekend ?????


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 23 2006, 01:25 AM~6022966
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS YOUR BLUE CAR.......SSWWWOO....GLAD TO SEE IT WASN'T
> 
> SUP PINK, DAWG.... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKING HOMIE? NAW IT WASNT MY CAR, IT WAS ANOTHER MANIACO CAR.REDRUM IS JUST CHILLIN AT THE SHOP. I CAN SEE ITS GOING TO HAVE TO COME OUT TO PLAY AGAIN


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 02:41 AM~6023188
> *What the fuck are you guys talking about?its only 1 maniaco that I know of. and that's you stunna.you madafukers get one win and get fukin big headed you got to realize that your hopping agaist the dream team not no one show madafuka and you ****** getiing all loud and shit you ****** need to calm down and figure out what you guys are going to do when them fool come back and serve that ass.and no I'm not hatting I'm just keeping it real my *****.1 car don't make a car club and that don't mean hordes neither.
> *


DONT KNOW ABOUT 1 MANIACO, IVE BEEN OUT THERE FOR YEARS BUT LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY TO PULL UP, WITH ANYTHING YOU HAVE! SINGLE PUMP,DOUBLE OR RACE OR EVEN A SHOW CAR,GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

.........


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 23 2006, 12:43 PM~6025987
> *damn homie do u cheer with the laker girls how much do u get paid oh probaly enough 2  buy ur model cars 4m the gas station and u halucinate and think there real let me guess u drive them around ur living room :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: look homie what I got is mine and only mine,I know what the fuck I got and that's all.Now you my ***** you be driving your BOSSES cars around and everybody know that.I don't think that el alcamino is even yours lol.that madafuker sounds like the fukin ice cream truck in my hood with that speaker on the grill.lol


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 02:49 PM~6026601
> *:biggrin: look homie what I got is mine and only mine,I know what the fuck I got and that's all.Now you my ***** you be driving your BOSSES cars around and everybody know that.I don't think that  el alcamino is even yours lol.that madafuker sounds like the fukin ice cream truck in my hood with that speaker on the grill.lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 23 2006, 12:37 PM~6025913
> *ITS LIKE THE ONES THEY SELL AT THE GAS STATIONS FOR $10.00
> *


Nagh my ***** I paid a little bit more that what you sold that piece of shit car you had.what you got for your car is about what I pay for insurance on my 760. Not a 745 lol.and if any ***** can see my in Vegas ill have my 57rag and driving it on the strip.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 02:57 PM~6026696
> *Nagh my ***** I paid a little bit more that what you sold that piece of shit car you had.what you got for your car is about what I pay for insurance on my 760. Not a 745 lol.and if any ***** can see my in Vegas  ill have my 57rag and driving it on the strip.
> *


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 23 2006, 12:37 PM~6025913
> *ITS LIKE THE ONES THEY SELL AT THE GAS STATIONS FOR $10.00
> *


Nagh my ***** I paid a little bit more that what you sold that piece of shit car you had.what you got for your car is about what I pay for insurance on my 760. Not a 745 lol.and if any ***** can see my in Vegas ill have my 57rag and driving it on the strip.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

I THINK IT TAKE ONE MANICOS CAR TO BEAT ALL THE WOLRDWIDE MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 23 2006, 09:29 PM~6029754
> *I THINK IT TAKE ONE MANICOS CAR TO BEAT ALL THE WOLRDWIDE MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOW YOUR SMOKING CRACK


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 23 2006, 08:29 PM~6029754
> *I THINK IT TAKE ONE MANICOS CAR TO BEAT ALL THE WOLRDWIDE MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM!!!!!!!!!
> *


Lets keep it real my ***** again.I just read 2 topics about then fools taking over the madafukin Midwest getting real money,while you ****** go a couple of blocks and get big headed.lol


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

[quote=locosife,Aug 23 2006, 10:2PM~602975K IT TAKE ONE MANICOS CAR TO BLRDWIDE MAJESTICS DREAAM!!!!!!!!!
[/qan 
Are you seriuos!


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 23 2006, 10:29 PM~6029754
> *I THINK IT TAKE ONE MANICOS CAR TO BEAT ALL THE WOLRDWIDE MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM!!!!!!!!!
> *


Man if you guys where to put a set of 13's on truuchas horse then stick a piston pump up the animals ass then maybe you guys had a chance to fuck with the majestics dream team cause all I know is that, them mother [email protected]#@! Are all over, shit I wish I could do shit like that, I know dam well I haven't seen no maniaco do, dogg so this comment is really off it's like saying that you were in the joint running shit in a one man cell! Hahahhaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 23 2006, 10:29 PM~6029754
> *I THINK IT TAKE ONE MANICOS CAR TO BEAT ALL THE WOLRDWIDE MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 03:23 PM~6026988
> *Nagh my ***** I paid a little bit more that what you sold that piece of shit car you had.what you got for your car is about what I pay for insurance on my 760. Not a 745 lol.and if any ***** can see my in Vegas  ill have my 57rag and driving it on the strip.
> *


I MIGHT OF HAD A PIECEOF SHIT BUT YOU KNOW YOU LIKED IT AND BESIDES THEY ARE PIECE OF SHITS TO THE HATERS BUT THATS WHY WE BRING DIFEERENT ONES OFTEN. I DONT KNOW BUT I HAD THE CUTLASS THE BLACK REGAL AND WORKING ON MY NEW PROJECT AND THATS IN LESS THAN ONE YEAR. WE DONT STOP ON ONE CAR WE BUILT AS MANY AS WE CAN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 24 2006, 07:04 AM~6032002
> *I MIGHT OF HAD A PIECEOF SHIT BUT YOU KNOW YOU LIKED IT AND BESIDES THEY ARE PIECE OF SHITS TO THE HATERS BUT THATS WHY WE BRING DIFEERENT ONES OFTEN. I DONT KNOW BUT I HAD THE CUTLASS THE BLACK REGAL AND WORKING ON MY NEW PROJECT AND THATS IN LESS THAN ONE YEAR. WE DONT STOP ON ONE CAR WE BUILT AS MANY AS WE CAN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you got to understand that all the cars your buildidng cost $300 to $500 all day long.try to find a57 rag on a corner or in the recycler or go find some parts for it att the junk yard.And no I haven't been working on this car for years .My shit is going to be in Vegas this year and I hope you can come and see what a real car looks like and when its complete the total work time on it.1 year.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 24 2006, 09:27 AM~6032519
> *:uh: you got to understand that all the cars your buildidng cost $300 to $500 all day long.try to find a57 rag on a corner or in the recycler or go find some parts for it att the junk yard.And no I haven't been working on this car for years .My shit is going to be in Vegas this year and I hope you can come and see what a real car looks like and when its complete the total work time on it.1 year.
> *


       1 yr :thumbsup:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

This topic sucks, just going in a circle, I will bring my camera to Vegas to watch eveyone argue about what they got, fucking show offs.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Aug 24 2006, 09:33 AM~6032570
> *This topic sucks, just going in a circle, I will bring my camera to Vegas to watch eveyone argue about what they got, fucking show offs.
> *


TRUE BUT SOME DONT HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO BUT ITS ALL GOOD


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO_@Aug 24 2006, 08:33 AM~6032570
> *This topic sucks, just going in a circle, I will bring my camera to Vegas to watch eveyone argue about what they got, fucking show offs.
> *


Its not about showing off,its about this ****** come out onces and they get all loud and shit.just let it do what it do and that's it


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 24 2006, 11:22 AM~6032968
> *Its not about showing off,its about this ****** come out onces and they get all loud and shit.just let it do what it do and that's it
> *


THIS ***** IS SHOWING OFF WITH HIS 57 RAG AND THIS AND THAT......MANIACOS DIDNT JUST COME OUT 1 TIME WE HAVE BEEN OUT FOR A LONG ASS TIME!BUT IF YOU TRYING TO IMPRESS, IT AINT ALL THAT HOMIE. TRY BUILDING 2 HOPPERS AN ESCALADE SHOW TRUCK, AND 61,62,64 ALL RAGS AT THE SAME TIME!THEN TALK SHIT!I GIVE YOU MUCH PROPS ON THE 57, BUT DONT TALK SHIT ON MY CLUB CAUSE WE HAVE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YEARS!BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE, TELL ME WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR AND IF I DONT ALREADY HAVE IT I WILL BUILD IT JUST FOR YOU,I AINT HATING, BUT :angry: IF YOU GOT SOMETHING AGAINST MANIACOS WELL BRING IT!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> I THINK IT TAKE ONE MANICOS CAR TO BEAT ALL THE WOLRDWIDE MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: right!


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 24 2006, 08:27 AM~6032519
> *:uh: you got to understand that all the cars your buildidng cost $300 to $500 all day long.try to find a57 rag on a corner or in the recycler or go find some parts for it att the junk yard.And no I haven't been working on this car for years .My shit is going to be in Vegas this year and I hope you can come and see what a real car looks like and when its complete the total work time on it.1 year.
> *


i don't know who the hell you is elnegro but you can really talk some shit it looks like to me that you give a fuck about any clubs but i got to give it to you, you do talk shit about all the club so you do keep it real but come on now dog 26 on a 760 beamer shit you real pulled that you out your ass!


----------



## elognegro (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 24 2006, 10:33 AM~6033353
> *THIS ***** IS SHOWING OFF WITH HIS 57 RAG AND THIS AND THAT......MANIACOS DIDNT JUST COME OUT 1 TIME WE HAVE BEEN OUT FOR A LONG ASS TIME!BUT IF YOU TRYING TO IMPRESS, IT AINT ALL THAT HOMIE. TRY BUILDING 2 HOPPERS AN ESCALADE SHOW TRUCK, AND 61,62,64 ALL RAGS AT THE SAME TIME!THEN TALK SHIT!I GIVE YOU MUCH PROPS ON THE 57, BUT DONT TALK SHIT ON MY CLUB CAUSE WE HAVE BEEN PUTTING IT DOWN FOR YEARS!BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE, TELL ME WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR AND IF I DONT ALREADY HAVE IT I WILL BUILD IT JUST FOR YOU,I AINT HATING, BUT :angry:  IF YOU GOT SOMETHING AGAINST MANIACOS WELL BRING IT!
> *


61 62 63 64 what and rags ha ha ha ha wateve.you killing me with that one my *****.all I seen is that transformer truck of your and that's it with a plaque.and I don't hate on any club and especialy on yours cause what eva you got it can't fade my *****.And I don't need a club to help me build my shit .IT IS WHAT IT IS and that's it.go back to work and change some tires and leave the fuck alone .


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

NOPE ASS WIPE I DONT HAVE A 63 RAG BUT THE REST I DO, ASK AROUND AND YOU WILL FIND OUT!AND AS FOR YOUR CAR ON 26" WHAT A JOKE!YOU MUST BE 1 OF THOSE WANABE DONKS!BUT NOT EVEN DREAMING YOU HAVE THAT WAKE UP AND SMELL THE COFFEE,ANYWAYZ POST UP YOUR CARS OR PLAQUE OR ANYTHING LOUDMOUTH MUTHA PROBABLY DONT HAVE SHIT.YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME,WHERE CAN I FIND YOU SO I CAN SERVE YOUR ASS!JUST ANOTHER FUCKEN HATER TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is anothe topic gone wrong.IT WAS HOP BETWEEN 2 CLUBS AND NOW ITS A WAR BETWEEN A LOT OF FOOLS THAT DON'T EVEN KNOW EACH OTHER.PINKY YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE AND THAT'S IT SAME GOES TO YOU JOKER.DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME ARGUEING WITH FOOLS THAT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO BUT HATE.MUCH PROP TO ALL THOES OUT THERE TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN.


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elognegro_@Aug 23 2006, 02:49 PM~6026601
> *:biggrin: look homie what I got is mine and only mine,I know what the fuck I got and that's all.Now you my ***** you be driving your BOSSES cars around and everybody know that.I don't think that  el alcamino is even yours lol.that madafuker sounds like the fukin ice cream truck in my hood with that speaker on the grill.lol
> *


yeah motherfucker thats why u keep ur name anonymous cause u aint shit n about the cars i drive there mine u just hate 2 see a maniaco shining fucking cheerleader talkin about somebody aint got shit on ur ***** ur ***** aint got shit on my boy cause when he come out he shuts the streets down u see the crowd on his nuts and u know who im talking about fuckin hater drink some hatorade fuckin chump


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is anothe topic gone wrong.IT WAS HOP BETWEEN 2 CLUBS AND NOW ITS A WAR BETWEEN A LOT OF FOOLS THAT DON'T EVEN KNOW EACH OTHER.PINKY YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE AND THAT'S IT SAME GOES TO YOU JOKER.DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME ARGUEING WITH FOOLS THAT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO BUT HATE.MUCH PROP TO ALL THOES OUT THERE TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN.


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 24 2006, 02:45 PM~6034819
> * this is anothe topic gone wrong.IT WAS HOP BETWEEN 2 CLUBS AND NOW ITS A WAR BETWEEN A LOT OF FOOLS THAT DON'T EVEN KNOW EACH OTHER.PINKY YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE AND THAT'S IT SAME GOES TO YOU JOKER.DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME ARGUEING WITH FOOLS THAT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO BUT HATE.MUCH PROP TO ALL THOES OUT THERE TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN.
> *


u know how these haters is nene hoppin is just a hobby like u said 4 the community these fools dont know what they talkin about u know u still my boy even if we was 2 hop against each other some day cause i dont take shit 2 the heart like some of these motherfuckers out there u win some u lose some que no


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

My bad for the double post :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 24 2006, 03:54 PM~6034898
> * this is anothe topic gone wrong.IT WAS HOP BETWEEN 2 CLUBS AND NOW ITS A WAR BETWEEN A LOT OF FOOLS THAT DON'T EVEN KNOW EACH OTHER.PINKY YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE AND THAT'S IT SAME GOES TO YOU JOKER.DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME ARGUEING WITH FOOLS THAT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO BUT HATE.MUCH PROP TO ALL THOES OUT THERE TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2


----------



## oldcarsnew (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 24 2006, 03:48 PM~6034843
> *yeah motherfucker thats why u keep ur name anonymous cause u aint shit n about the cars i drive there mine u just hate 2 see a maniaco shining fucking cheerleader talkin about somebody aint got shit on ur ***** ur ***** aint got shit on my boy cause when he come out he shuts the streets down u see the crowd on his nuts and u know who im talking about fuckin hater drink some hatorade fuckin chump
> *


man dog you ain't got to explain a mother funken thing to that bitch, like they say fuck them fool that ain't got shit but words. just do your thing homie.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

My bad for the double post :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 24 2006, 01:54 PM~6034898
> * this is anothe topic gone wrong.IT WAS HOP BETWEEN 2 CLUBS AND NOW ITS A WAR BETWEEN A LOT OF FOOLS THAT DON'T EVEN KNOW EACH OTHER.PINKY YOU KNOW WHAT YOU HAVE AND THAT'S IT SAME GOES TO YOU JOKER.DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME ARGUEING WITH FOOLS THAT DON'T HAVE SHIT TO DO BUT HATE.MUCH PROP TO ALL THOES OUT THERE TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN.
> *


YA I AGREE WITH FATBOY MOST OF THESE FOOL ON LINE DON'T KNOW THAT AT THE END OF THE DAY WERE ALL REALLY COOL WITH ONE ANOTHER AND THEY BE TRYING TO INSTAGATE SHIT BETWEEN CLUBS BUT MAN YOU KNOW HOW HATING ASS MORTHER FUCKERS ARE GOT NOTHING BETTER TO DO BUT FUCK SHIT UP!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HATERS......... BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

To all the haters, don't hate, participate, the only ones I see putting it down on DVD are Maniacos, The Big M, and MY WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

aye chisme


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

big skeets caprice coming soon 2 a hood near you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 21 2006, 09:13 AM~6011461
> *MONTE CARLO WILL BE OUT WITH A NEW SUSPENSION THIS SUNDAY !!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 24 2006, 08:11 PM~6037318
> *
> *


FUCK ALL THIS TALKIN!!! MAJESTICS 818 IS BRINGING OUT A SINGLE GATE LINCOLN WITH A *LOCK UP* FOR THE STREETS- FREEWAY RIDIN- KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN, YOU JUST MIGHT SEE IT ON YOUR FRONT BUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DRIVING TO A CITY NEAR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

AND IM LEAVING THE PITBULLS AT HOME.......


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> AND IM LEAVING THE PITBULLS AT HOME.......
> [/b]


why??? did they bite someone???


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 24 2006, 11:09 PM~6038761
> *why??? did they bite someone???
> *


be careful, i might drive my shit to the 909-949-951 lookin for that small car with 10 in the trunk :0


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP MANICOS AND MAJESTICS AND ALL THE HOMIES SEE YOU WITH YOUR HOPERS ON SEPT 24 AT ELYSION PARK THE WILL BE HOPING GOING ON THAT DAY*_


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 24 2006, 08:11 PM~6037318
> *
> *


JOHNNIE WHERES MY A ARMS????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 25 2006, 07:50 AM~6040342
> *WHATS UP MANICOS AND MAJESTICS AND ALL THE HOMIES SEE YOU WITH YOUR HOPERS ON SEPT 24 AT ELYSION PARK THE WILL BE HOPING GOING ON THAT DAY
> *


IS THAT SAMMYS LUURY YOU TALKING ABOUT? IF IS TELL HIM PAISA SAID HES GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT PERTY SOON THEYVE SEEN IT THIS WEEKEND ON WHITIER BLVD CHIPPING OUT BUT RIGHT NOW WE ARE GOING TO BREAK THAT FRAME ON SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN PARK :biggrin:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 25 2006, 09:21 AM~6040886
> *IS THAT SAMMYS LUURY YOU TALKING ABOUT? IF IS TELL HIM PAISA SAID HES GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT PERTY SOON THEYVE SEEN IT THIS WEEKEND ON WHITIER BLVD CHIPPING OUT BUT RIGHT NOW WE ARE GOING TO BREAK THAT FRAME ON SUNDAY AT ELYSIAN PARK :biggrin:
> *


_*THIS IS THE BLUE DEMON 8 BATT SINGLE AND NO PESO 12 STROKS IN THE BACK AND DRIVE LIKE CHAMP IN THE FREEWAY*_


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 25 2006, 12:56 PM~6042067
> *THIS IS THE BLUE DEMON 8 BATT SINGLE AND NO PESO 12 STROKS IN THE BACK AND DRIVE LIKE CHAMP IN THE FREEWAY
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> be careful, i might drive my shit to the 909-949-951 lookin for that small car with 10 in the trunk :0
> [/b]


COME ON CHINA WE GONNA HAVE TOO DO IT SOONER OR LATER!!!!!!


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

maniacos been puttn it down for a long time.i remember when the crew came to our hop in the imperial valley.they brought out some new caddys that wernt even available to the public.they brought a impala w fast bags and put on a show.i had my daily chevy truck w bags and they fukd it up.with weight in the trunk from mex...que no!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 26 2006, 03:30 AM~6046710
> *<span style='color:blue'>-NOT A TRAILER!!!!!!*


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> ANGEL BOY, YOU MY DOGG, BUT YOUR RIGHT, I GOT TO BREAK YOU OFF JUST LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE WITH A FRONT BUMPER, BIG CAR-SMALL WHEELS-SINGLE PUMP-THE ONLY THING SURFACE UNDERNEATH MY WHEELS ARE THE 405-101-110-105*-NOT A TRAILER!!!!!!*
> [/b]


IF YOU GOUING TO DO ANY SERVING LET ME KNOW I WANT TO SEE THAT LINCOLN SPANK SOME ASS ILL COME DOWN THE HILL TO WATCH AND IF THEY BREAK YOU OFF DONT TRIP I GOT YOUR BACK WAY BACK BUT ILL BE THERE


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> ANGEL BOY, YOU MY DOGG, BUT YOUR RIGHT, I GOT TO BREAK YOU OFF JUST LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE WITH A FRONT BUMPER, BIG CAR-SMALL WHEELS-SINGLE PUMP-THE ONLY THING SURFACE UNDERNEATH MY WHEELS ARE THE 405-101-110-105*-NOT A TRAILER!!!!!!*
> [/b]


TAKE THAT TO THE 10 E TO MOUNTAIN.... YOU GOT THE #


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 29 2006, 03:57 PM~6067803
> *TAKE THAT TO THE 10 E  TO MOUNTAIN....  YOU GOT THE #
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 29 2006, 03:26 PM~6067976
> *:0
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :0 u too willow...lol


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 29 2006, 08:25 PM~6069594
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :0  u too willow...lol
> *


WILLOW, "OSH KOSH BEGOSH", THATS FUCKED UP A.B. SMILEY GONE BUILD A HOPPER JUST FOR YOU


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:0


> WILLOW, "OSH KOSH BEGOSH", THATS FUCKED UP A.B. SMILEY GONE BUILD A HOPPER JUST FOR YOU
> [/b]


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> WILLOW, "OSH KOSH BEGOSH", THATS FUCKED UP A.B. SMILEY GONE BUILD A HOPPER JUST FOR YOU
> [/b]


CHINA THAT FOOLZ RIMS ARE BIGGER THEN HIM!!!!!! HIS MURALS ARE LIFE SIZE TOO HIM!!!! :biggrin: NUH IM J/K SMILEY GIRL!!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 29 2006, 11:44 PM~6070749
> *CHINA THAT FOOLZ RIMS ARE BIGGER THEN HIM!!!!!! HIS MURALS ARE LIFE SIZE TOO HIM!!!! :biggrin:  NUH IM J/K SMILEY GIRL!!!!!
> *


come on now dogg, you know the big little homie wee-man is gone getcha now


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> come on now dogg, you know the big little homie wee-man is gone getcha now
> [/b]


HE AINT GON GET SHIT CHINA THATS MY BIG REAL LIL HOMIE YOU NOW THAT?


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

CHINA DOOG POST THEM PIC IN THE OTHER TOPIC>


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

angleboy china sead here you go lincolnfor that asssssssssssssss so come on now dont hide :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Aug 30 2006, 12:09 AM~6070844
> *angleboy china sead here you go lincolnfor that asssssssssssssss so come on now dont hide  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ANGEL BOY, WHATS UP DOGG, YOU WANTED A SNEAK PEEK-HERE YOU GO, DONT LET THE LOCK UP FOOL YOU, ITS ALL ABOUT THE STREETS, SINGLE PUMP ON 13s.......... OH YEAH, AND FOR ALL THE CRYBABYS OUT THERE, SAVE THE EXCUSES ON WHY YOU WONT HOP ME, BECUZ IM PULLIN UP ANYWAY, SO JUST TAKE THE LOSS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

DAMMZZZ CHINA I SEE U WERENT BULLSHIT, WHERE DO I PULLUP AT?? HAHA CHINA YOUR MY DOG BUT IMMA GET IN THAT ASS ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IM READY FOR THAt ASS, THE 13TH OR WHAT????


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 30 2006, 01:00 AM~6070960
> *DAMMZZZ CHINA I SEE U WERENT BULLSHIT, WHERE DO I PULLUP AT?? HAHA CHINA YOUR MY DOG BUT IMMA GET IN THAT ASS ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IM READY FOR THAt ASS,  THE 13TH OR WHAT????
> *


YOU KNOW YOU MY DOGG, I TOLD YOU I AINT FUKKIN WITH THESE KIDS, IM COMING TO DO IT- ON THE FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWAY...........


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 30 2006, 01:00 AM~6070960
> *DAMMZZZ CHINA I SEE U WERENT BULLSHIT, WHERE DO I PULLUP AT?? HAHA CHINA YOUR MY DOG BUT IMMA GET IN THAT ASS ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN IM READY FOR THAt ASS,  THE 13TH OR WHAT????
> *


hey dogg, just got my drive shaft from the homie big rich over at central driveshaft, fools better look out


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> hey dogg, just got my drive shaft from the homie big rich over at central driveshaft, fools better look out
> [/b]


Tell Big Rich to do mine fuck it i need a slip??????on the freewaaaaaaaaaaaay passin thatass uuuuuppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

THIS SHIT IS FUNNY HOMIES PUT IT DOWN CHINA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> hey dogg, just got my drive shaft from the homie big rich over at central driveshaft, fools better look out
> [/b]


YEAH AND IT GOT A REAL SLIP DRIVE SHAFT 13 INCHES LONG,NO SQUARE TUBING :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 31 2006, 03:08 PM~6081329
> *YEAH AND IT GOT A REAL SLIP DRIVE SHAFT 13 INCHES LONG,NO SQUARE TUBING :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMNN!!! ANGEL BOY, YOU HEARD IT FROM THE MAN THAT BUILT IT, SPEND SOME CHEESE ON THE REAL DEAL, 80MPH ON THE FREEWAY IN A HOPPER-NO SQUARE TUBES OVER HERE


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

LEAVE THE SQUARE TUBING FOR BATTERY RACKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 31 2006, 09:40 PM~6083506
> *LEAVE THE SQUARE TUBING FOR BATTERY RACKS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


oh you got jokes, you want some too like china man! i dont need a slip im going stock


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 1 2006, 12:27 AM~6084177
> *oh you got jokes, you want some too like china man! i dont need a slip im going stock
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Sep 1 2006, 12:37 AM~6084214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i see you like to gossup jojo!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 1 2006, 12:27 AM~6084177
> *oh you got jokes, you want some too like china man! i dont need a slip im going stock
> *


OK :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 1 2006, 05:29 PM~6088510
> *OK :cheesy:
> *


ok what????


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 1 2006, 11:24 PM~6090118
> *ok what????
> *


----------

